# War And Peace Show, 2007



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 22, 2011)

A few pics (posted by kind permission of my mate Silas, who took them) of the War and Peace show at Beltring, Kent back in 2007. Just about all the vehicles shown still work, indeed many of the owners drive them there!







Winner of the Best Named Company Award!







Muddy? Just a tad...






Ein Kubelwagen






The German 'German WW2' re-enactors-the English 'German WW2' re-enactors were over the other side of the track (behind the camera)!






Is this your vehicle, sir?


















Israeli/Egyptian jeep and tank?


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 22, 2011)

*And more pics.....*






105mm Abott Self Propelled Gun (thanks to Bombardier for the correction)






Ah, the FV-432 "Battle Taxi"






Same again (I think) with a turret on top.






Gulf War 1 vintage LSV (Light Strike Vehicle) with an SAS 'Pink Panther' Land Rover and ther rear of a US HUMMWV to the right of the shot.






Me praying that the (then) missus has forgotten to load the thing!






Classic Spitfire solthum






The (in)famous M.R.E's, aka Meals Rejected By Ethiopians....gotta love the rubbery bouncy cheese!


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 22, 2011)

The "Scimitar or Scorpion" is actually a 105mm Abott Self Propelled gun.
Great set of pics mate


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 22, 2011)

The image titled "Is this your vehicle Sir" is a Kettenkrad and my most favourite vehicle.


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jul 23, 2011)

*Gimme,Gimme,Gimme!!!*

*I for one would love to know how someone got and restored a WWII Russian T-34 Tank... Friggin' Awesome!!!



*


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a shame that some of the few remaining DUKW 'Duck's are destined to end their days as those bright yellow amphibious tourist trucks in and around the Thames in London...sad to see such a venerable vehicle end up like that, but at least they're still going and being cared for.

@Bom-Thanks mate, i'll re-edit that caption when i'm next on a PC. The Kettenkrad had broken down just before that pic was taken, but i'm impressed it was still running at all! 
@GunBunny-I have nooo idea! Money, and lots of it most likely...lucky buggers!  There was even a King Tiger driving around! Not bad when you consider that only 400 or so were ever made.


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jul 27, 2011)

*A Blast from the Past!*

*Philadelphia, San Francisco, Branson, and Seattle all have working DUKW's and utilize them as sightseeing vehicles.  When I was stationed at Fort Belvior in Virginia, I operated a Mobile Assault Bridge, of which only 225 were ever built, and very similar to a DUKW, except the MAB carried a hydralically operated bridge section.  Link 5 MAB's together and you've got a CLASS 60 Ferry with enough room for an M1A1 Abrams Main Battle Tank and a Bradley Infantry Fighting Vehicle.  We used to do FLOAT-BYS for the Engineer Officer Training School when it was there in the 80's.solthum*


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Aug 1, 2011)

PLEASE tell me you used to play the 'Jaws' theme when you were doing that!hallucinat


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Aug 1, 2011)

PLEASE tell me you used to play the 'Jaws' theme when you were doing that!hallucinat
I don't recall seeing any DUKW's when I was in 'Frisco back in 2008, tho I did get to go around the Liberty Ship and Sub, which was an experience (your 'Bubbleheads' got ice-cream machines...*jealous* lol)


----------



## Wilford77 (Dec 13, 2013)

This information  is very constructive for correct planning. I like your work for providing information to the other.


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 14, 2013)

Wilford77 said:


> This information is very constructive for correct planning. I like your work for providing information to the other.



Strange post I will be watching you Wilford77!


----------

